# Platinum Halfbeaks?



## jeff158 (May 27, 2009)

Just saw a bunch of these guys at the Scarborough Big Al's, I was wondering if anyone knew anything about them since the information I'm finding online is inconsistent.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Bought some babies from BA also.

They are surprising super easy to keep.

You can feed them flake, and small floating pellets. Fruit flies are great also. They will take anything floating on the surface.

They prefer dim lighting and slow moving water.

They are agressive toward each other, and two of my four jumped (probably from in fighting), so you will need long and larger tank if you want to keep more of them.

They are livebearer, but unfortunately, they are super hard to sex when they still junvenille. I ended up with two remaining female, and the dominant ones always chases the other.

Provide driftwood and some floating plants to provide a visual block to minimize fighting.

They are very interesting fish, and appears to tolerate my setup which is hard water and high pH. I believe they prefer softer water.

Will spend most of the time on the surface, and doesn't bother other fishes. Again, they do fight among themself. The female seems to be the aggressor.

If you ended up with extra male, I love to trade for one.


Good luck


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I've seen them a few times and they're sure interesting fish. But what I could learn about them suggested they would not do all that well in our water, so it's interesting you're having some success with them. Sorry to hear about the jumpers.. it's so depressing when fish do that.

Be interesting to see how you get on with them, I'm so tempted whenever I see them, because they're so interesting looking. I'd want to be sure I could offer what they need, as I'd want them to breed. Do you keep them with any other fish and if so, are they pushy with the other fish or just each other ? They'd look amazing against dense plantings for sure, which would, as you say, help keep them from always seeing each other.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> I've seen them a few times and they're sure interesting fish. But what I could learn about them suggested they would not do all that well in our water, so it's interesting you're having some success with them. Sorry to hear about the jumpers.. it's so depressing when fish do that.
> 
> Be interesting to see how you get on with them, I'm so tempted whenever I see them, because they're so interesting looking. I'd want to be sure I could offer what they need, as I'd want them to breed. Do you keep them with any other fish and if so, are they pushy with the other fish or just each other ? They'd look amazing against dense plantings for sure, which would, as you say, help keep them from always seeing each other.


The half beaks are definitely fascinating especially during feeding. They do however spend most of their time on the surface so a long tank is preferred. I have kept mine in a heavily planted 10G, then moved it to a 20G when I converted my setup to shrimps.

They appear to do well in a community setup as they spend most of their time on the surface. For me, they appear to be aggressive to one another. They DO NOT bother other fishes that I keep in the same tanks. ie. Bumble Bee Gobies, Cardinal Tetras, Chili Rasboras, Pea Puffers, Otto Cats, Amando Shrimps. The current 20G is lightly planted, with rock caves, and some dense patches.

The water is Mississauga tap water which is about 8.5pH, 6dK, 8dG. Temperature is the room which can be 23-26°C .


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I may just have to get some one of these days...but not right now. Too much other stuff to do.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

BA Scarborough is selling 3 for $3. That's $1 each. Tempted?!


----------

